#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  Напоследок -- от Юй Кана Ersh'у

## Егор Пархо

> Сообщение от *Ersh*
> Он [Юй Кан] хамил всем подряд на протяжении нескольких лет, был неоднократно забанен. Больше терпеть такого "буддиста" невозможно.


Враньё.
Убедиться в лживости оного утверждения очень просто: достаточно глянуть в подраздел "Участники с наибольшим количеством благодарностей" с наибольшим количеством благодарностей, полученных Юй Каном за годы его пребывания в форуме.
Если этого мало, просто сравните авторитетность и кол-во имён поблагодаривших того же Ерша за вечный бан Юй Кану с кол-вом и качеством : ) участников форума, не одобряющих тот же бан.
Наконец, что касается обиженных на кого-либо, есть аргумент из Дхаммапады:

"Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня".
_У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается._
"Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня".
У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается."
Не буду особо грузить читателей обсуждением буддистости Ersh'a (он же -- Алексей Йорш/Ерш).
Просто пара фактов (в Инете их куда больше): сей гламурный шаржист-карикатурист признан его коллегами заслуженным (давно увлечённым Китаем)... панк-буддистом.



Таков хороший "чань-буддист", религиозный фанатик и т.д. : )

*Последнее, на полном серьёзе: это всё не для того, чтобы Юй Кана разбанили. он, в итоге, даже обрадовался этому бессрочному бану: одной из самых серьёзных привязанностей меньше. Потому -- просто терпения и удачи всем в практике Дхаммы… без обид и претензий к кому-либо. : )*

----------

Vega (06.05.2021), Жан-Батист (07.05.2021), Цэрин (07.05.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> *Последнее, на полном серьёзе: это всё не для того, чтобы Юй Кана разбанили. он, в итоге, даже обрадовался этому бессрочному бану: одной из самых серьёзных привязанностей меньше.*


Сразу поняла, что это от радости!




> Потому -- просто терпения и удачи всем в практике Дхаммы… без обид и претензий к кому-либо. : )


И вам!

----------

